# Will the 18" X 8" wheels fit on the 14" Brembo Brakes (E39) ???????????????



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

*Will the 18" X 8" wheels fit on the 14" Brembo Brakes (E39) ???????????????*

Hi All:

This is a E39 Issue.

I currently have Brembo brakes on my 19" AC Type III. (F 19"X8.5" / R 19"X9.5")

Howerver, I want to buy a set of 18" BMW factory wheels (M-Parallel) for my E39. (F 18"X8" / R 18"X9.5").

I would assume many of E39 owners have install the similiar Brembo rotors/calipers on thier beast with OEM 18" wheels.

*I would like to get a conifrmation to see if the OEM 18" wheels will fit on my Brembo rotors without any problems.*

Here are my current 19" wheels on Brembo:









Thank you and I appreciate your input. 

Regards,
Jimmy


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Jimmy540i.com said:


> Hi All:
> 
> This is a E39 Issue.
> 
> ...


I think Dave Z has put the 18" Style 66 parallels over the StopTechs, but I dunno about Brembos. Do the Brembos sit that much differently on the axle than the StopTechs? :dunno:

edit:

I would think though that you'd need at least 18.9's. The BBS RKII's I have are 18x9 in front and x10 in rear. The fronts fit the back (I just tested with the spare I have) just fine.


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

PropellerHead said:


> I think Dave Z has put the 18" Style 66 parallels over the StopTechs, but I dunno about Brembos. Do the Brembos sit that much differently on the axle than the StopTechs? :dunno:
> 
> edit:
> 
> I would think though that you'd need at least 18.9's. The BBS RKII's I have are 18x9 in front and x10 in rear. The fronts fit the back (I just tested with the spare I have) just fine.


I called Brembo and they say 18'X"8" should fit, but I'm not sure it would clear the caliper. The one I'm getting looks more like this:


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Jimmy540i.com said:


> I called Brembo and they say 18'X"8" should fit, but I'm not sure it would clear the caliper. The one I'm getting looks more like this:


Those are the ones like on the stock 03 sports. Weren't they different on front and rear? I guess since you're asking ab the 8's, your main concern is the fronts? If the rears are 18x9's, they may also fit the fronts. I only say that cause that's what my fronts are.

Surely somebody out there has a set of stock 03 wheels you could test fit?


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

PropellerHead said:


> Those are the ones like on the stock 03 sports. Weren't they different on front and rear? I guess since you're asking ab the 8's, your main concern is the fronts? If the rears are 18x9's, they may also fit the fronts. I only say that cause that's what my fronts are.
> 
> Surely somebody out there has a set of stock 03 wheels you could test fit?


Yes, main concern is the front


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

Hi Jimmy!!

Sorry for the delay answering your question, but Maria and I were down at Sebring for the 12-Hours of Sebring race as well as the SPEED World Challenge events. Got back to NJ this morning and am digging through hundreds of emails and nursing a sunburn. What a blast the races were, though! 

The 18x8" Style 37 wheels will clear the front Brembo GT kit without spacers. If you have the rear Brembo kit, however, you will need 3mm spacers for your 18x9" rear wheels. Tire Rack has these spacers as p/n TR358. (Don't forget 3mm longer wheel bolts!)










*Front Brembo brakes under 18x8" Style 37 wheels - NO SPACER REQUIRED









Rear Brembo brakes under 18x9" Style 37 wheels - 3MM SPACER REQUIRED*​


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

Hi Dave:

Thank you so very much. Man you are like a God at this field. :angel: 

I have just ordered style 37. Thanks again for your response!!!!

1000000000000000000000 Thanks! :thumbup: 

Sincerely,
Jimmy

(PS: You've got e-mail)


----------



## gerchy (Aug 7, 2004)

Hey Jimmy ... if you ordered stock M parallels for E39 ... they are 8Jx18 and 9Jx 18 (9,5J comes with the E-38).

P.S.: are you selling your currents rims?


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

gerchy said:


> P.S.: are you selling your currents rims?


aaaand if HE is.. are YOU? :fingers:


----------



## gerchy (Aug 7, 2004)

PropellerHead said:


> aaaand if HE is.. are YOU? :fingers:


Hmmm ... tough choice ... :dunno: 
I just bought (back) starspokes 81 for winter tyres ... If I'll use the parallels for winter, and ... sell the starspokes again and ... bla bla :blah:


----------

